# Insurance for UK citizen in US with pre-existing condition



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a US Citizen (by birth), and my husband is a UK citizen (by birth). I am currently with my husband in the UK on a UK spousal settlement visa, and am on a path to full (dual) citizenship here in the next 2 years. 

My husband and I eventually want to live long-term in the US. He, however, has had cerebral palsy since birth, and presently has 2 other diagnosed conditions. He is legally declared disabled and unable to work. I believe the biggest part of our journey to get his greencard is to work out his health insurance situation when we get to the US. 

It is my understanding presently that you need to be married for 2 years before you can apply under category IR-1. If we apply under IR-1 (verses CR-1), am I correct in understanding that he will be granted full permanent resident status at the point of entry, and will therefore be eligible to apply for state/federal aid? Or, does the 5-year rule still apply from time of entry regardless of IR/CR status?

Since he has pre-existing conditions, I am aware that we will need a plan to cover his prescriptions and doctor's visits starting nearly immediately once we arrive in the US (and I'm sure the interviewer at the US Embassy will be interested in this as well). I am completely confused as to what I need to do in order to achieve that. I'm putting this up in hopes someone may be able to offer some advice/opinions on routes to follow.

I'm happy to answer any questions that may help clarify things! 

Thank you all :usa2:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What federal/state aid are you referring to?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Since the onset of the Affordable Care Act pre-existing conditions are now no longer allowed with regard to Health Insurance Companies offering insurance policies.

This does not mean that all health insurance companies offer policies to individuals. In many states a number of health insurance companies have pulled out of the individual market.

(I assume you will be obtaining an individual policy as a work based one seems out of the question)

Therefore, as and when you return to the US, you will have to apply via the Exchange (that is the Affordable Care Act centre for applications) for a plan to suit your particular needs. (The state where you live may also have its own exchange site). Where you live will depend on what plans are available to you. Your age will also influence the premiums.

Your own particular financial circumstances will influence whether or not you obtain subsidies to pay for these premiums. In addition to the premiums you will, of course, pay deductibles, co-pays, out of pocket expenses.

You won't be able to apply to the Exchange until you are here in the States so you''ll need resources to tide you over until the policy kicks in.

With regard the disability question I thought that was dependent on Social Security payments via payroll and therefore not available to new immigrants, but I could be wrong. Maybe someone else will respond. Also, is it not the fact that his sponsor will need to commit to supporting him so that he does not become a financial burden on the State?

Yes, he will get full permanent residency status once he enters the US with either the CR-1 or IR-1


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Crawford said:


> In many states a number of health insurance companies have pulled out of the individual market.


First, this observation is completely irrelevant to somebody seeking coverage for an individual with cerebral palsy, one heck of a preexisting condition. _None_ of the insurance companies offering individual market coverage pre-PPACA would have been available to such an individual. It doesn't matter how many insurance companies there are advertising policies if none of them will underwrite one for you.

Second, deadlines have passed in many states for insurance companies to file to offer individual policies on the exchanges in 2015. Surprise, surprise: more insurance companies are participating in 2015.

Third, if you're eligible for exchange subsidies -- and legal residents of the U.S. are, just as U.S. citizens and U.S. nationals are -- then those subsidies are based on the price of the second most expensive "silver" plan in your exchange. In other words, if there's any price increase associated with less insurance carrier participation, if you are eligible for subsidies the government eats that price increase (and more, because there are subsidies), not you. Pre-PPACA there was no price protection at all.

Fourth, the PPACA assures that policies must meet minimum standards for coverage quality that are far better than anything in the past. For example, an individual with cerebral palsy could easily have exhausted his/her lifetime coverage maximum of $1,000,000 or less (typical). That's gone. There is no lifetime maximum cap in any PPACA policies.

In short, the PPACA is a massive upgrade in coverage and care for individuals with preexisting conditions. It's a completely different, much better world for such individuals.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I love the information you guys have shared. Thank you so much.

Right, well, let me try to narrow this down. There's getting him health coverage for prescriptions/dr visits, and then there's getting him on SSI-D. 

1) We've presently been married less than 2 years. I know it isn't *necessary* for us to be wed for any amount of time to apply under CR-1, but seriously in our circumstance we'll be looking at getting him SSI-D once he's there permanently. It's my understanding that he's unable to apply for SSI-D immediately if we enter under a CR-1. I am unsure if entering under IR-1 allows us to begin the application process for SSI-D immediately, or if he will still have to wait 5 years? Is all of my thinking there correct?

Also, my time worked can count toward his SSI-D payments I'm pretty sure. 

2) Don't you need a SSN to get insurance in the US? 

3) I was aware of the change in lifetime max's and pre-existing conditions. We will more than likely be looking for an individual policy for him. Should I just assume that unless I find some kind of travel insurance/international insurance policy for him, that all healthcare expenses will be out of pocket...for however long? I sort of need an idea of how long I might need to plan for...1 year, 5 years?

Basically I'm trying to put a plan together *now* because I know it's going to be 10x more difficult for him to immigrate because of his health conditions. It will likely be a few years until we're able to start the process, but I know some private insurance companies here in the UK offer coverage for pre-existing conditions if you pay on the policy for a year or two without using it. 

Thank you all again for your input. It's helping me make a lot more sense of the situation.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

One other thing...

I'm technically a Colorado resident. When I went to get insurance on the marketplace, it told me that in order to apply for subsidies I had to first see if I could be approved for CO medicaid. It would be the same for my husband, I'm sure--so, how long would it be until he was allowed to apply for medicaid, or is that determined by state? 

It's not a great plan, granted, but if it provides coverage soonest until we get something better set up I'll do what needs to be done.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is from the Social Security publication on disability benefits:



> Can my family get benefits?
> Certain members of your family may qualify for benefits
> based on your work. They include:
> •
> ...


This is the official page on Social Security Disability benefits: Social Security Disability Benefits - Online Application Information
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you for that. It seems that SSI-D not an option right away...but I'm relatively certain there are other state programs that may be able to help based on his age and condition. I'll look into this.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> First, this observation is completely irrelevant to somebody seeking coverage for an individual with cerebral palsy, one heck of a preexisting condition. _None_ of the insurance companies offering individual market coverage pre-PPACA would have been available to such an individual. It doesn't matter how many insurance companies there are advertising policies if none of them will underwrite one for you.
> 
> My only reason for pointing this out is that, for example, in my home state of California a number of insurance companies pulled out of the exchange market. Therefore there is - currently- less choice for individuals. You are, thankfully, able to get a policy now even with pre-existing conditions, but with fewer companies offering them. Glad to here there will be more in 2015.
> 
> Yes, certainly, obtaining health insurance for individuals if much improved with the ACA with more people being able to afford coverage. A huge benefit for for American people


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Therefore there is - currently- less choice for individuals.


No, there are _more_ choices -- now many more than zero! -- for individuals with pre-existing conditions. The original poster's spouse has one heck of a pre-existing condition.

There are _potentially_(*) fewer policy choices(**) for individuals without pre-existing conditions. Such individuals do not include the original poster's spouse.

(*) We don't know the counterfactual. Insurance carriers were already sometimes exiting the individual medical insurance market prior to 2014's introduction of the PPACA's health insurance exchanges. That was certainly true in New York, for example.

(**) Yes, it is no longer possible to choose crap insurance that was so riddled with loopholes that it wasn't actually insurance. Just as it's also no longer possible to choose a new car in the U.S. without seat belts or without a crash-collapsible steering column.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

sarahincos said:


> Should I just assume that unless I find some kind of travel insurance/international insurance policy for him, that all healthcare expenses will be out of pocket...for however long? I sort of need an idea of how long I might need to plan for...1 year, 5 years?


There are lots of threads on the PPACA ("Obamacare"), including one that I started that's chock full of useful information (if I do say so), but I'll try to provide a short answer to get you started.

When he becomes a legal U.S. resident (in one of the 50 states or in D.C.) he's then qualified to enroll in a PPACA-compliant medical insurance policy. (He'll also get a Social Security Number at that point -- that's part of the legal immigration process.) Any short-term emergency medical insurance policy he would need would be very short term indeed, on the order of a month or two.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I do still have questions, guys. 

I sincerly appreciate your understanding of the serious nature of his disability. Disabled or not, everyone who wants to live in America ought to at least have the option to do so. Ive given up my life to help him better his, even if he is only with us for a short time. Im trying my best to make his dream possible. That is what this is about. Please be respectful, friends.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Could you link me to that thread? I would be very interested in hearing about it.

I'm also wondering if medicaid would be an option for a few months so we aren't struggling to get everything done at once. Is that a possibility as a new immigrant? 

He's on 6 meds a day, so immediate coverage is going to be important for us. Generally, what's going to be MORE important in the first place is to meet whatever immigration is going to want to know in the first place. 

Any advice on how to get through the interview? Would telling them we've got "x" amount to cover us until he gets coverage under PPACA be enough to satisfy them?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you may struggle to pass the immigration edical.. the consulate may decline a visa 
without financial assurance he will not make any State claims 

and I don't see how life will improve going away from free medical for the rest of his life 
and ending up completely frazzled with worry


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

You get the type of service you pay for in the uk. 

I understand, but if its what he wants to do with his life who am I to judge? It is my native home anyway. 

We can at least make a plan and try.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Medicaid varies (greatly) by state. And, as a sponsored immigrant, it's possible your husband may not be eligible for Medicaid at all for many months, if not years, after coming to the US.

Main thing is that you would need to have adequate income to sponsor him - or find a co-sponsor (usually a parent or other family member) who can act as a sponsor. If you have a job in the US that includes medical coverage, then he is covered - but be aware of the "co-pays" which can take a big chunk out of your budget. Once in the US, too, he will have to have all his prescription meds evaluated and re-prescribed by a US doctor. They don't always prescribe the same meds for the same conditions, and chances are they will want to order up all the tests again (with the relevant co-pays on your dime).

Think this one through very carefully before committing to a change of this magnitude. You need to be very aware of what you may be getting yourselves into.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I was aware of all of that, but thank you. Ultimately it is going to be a benefit to us to be able to live in either country without hassle. We are young, and settling in the UK may be the better option in the future. Again, just because it is difficult doesnt mean it shouldnt be done--just done carefully with much consideration. 

Anyone else have any input on "good" insurance for pre existing conditions? Or any more info about meficaid and immigrants?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with the others that it's very unlikely he'd qualify for Medicaid. His sponsor would typically be you, and it's unlikely your household would qualify for Medicaid if you are also his visa sponsor. If you're moving to a state that has not expanded its Medicaid program (with PPACA federal funding) then it's even more unlikely.

But that's not a problem now since the PPACA has you/him covered. That coverage may be fully or partially subsidized if your household income is low to moderate. If he's not eligible for Medicaid (and not moving to a state that refused the Medicaid expansion) he would be eligible for PPACA coverage as a legal U.S. resident, so one or the other program will catch him.

OK, so that leaves transition coverage. That's a problem. It's going to be hard to find an insurance carrier that will want to provide him with temporary coverage from his departure in the U.K. until he gets onto a U.S. PPACA policy. One good solution is that you move to the U.S. first and get enrolled in a PPACA exchange policy yourself. Then he follows, and you add him to the policy effective the date he steps foot in the U.S. Check ahead to make sure that's possible, but I think it is.

To find other PPACA threads in this forum just use the search function and search for the term PPACA. It should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sarahincos said:


> I do still have questions, guys.
> 
> I sincerly appreciate your understanding of the serious nature of his disability. Disabled or not, everyone who wants to live in America ought to at least have the option to do so. Ive given up my life to help him better his, even if he is only with us for a short time. Im trying my best to make his dream possible. That is what this is about. Please be respectful, friends.


Not trying to be disrespectful in any way, but unfortunately, there is simply no recognition of this by the US government. In fact, there is no "right" for a US citizen to bring their foreign-born spouse to the US - they still have to meet all the regular visa requirements, including a sponsor.

You may want to take a look at the USCIS information sheet on sponsoring a family member: http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/USCIS/Resources/F3en.pdf It states pretty clearly that the sponsor must agree to keep the family member off public welfare (including Medicaid) until they have worked in the US for 10 years (and thus qualify for US Social Security in their own right) or take citizenship, or a few other alternatives.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Understood, Bev. It's important to point out that visa sponsors are significantly financially responsible for those they sponsor. However, please note that subsidies to purchase insurance through the PPACA exchanges are not considered public welfare. (Thank goodness.)


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Right then. Yes, I'm aware he isn't allowed to use public funds until he's a citizen. I'm going to look into what programs are available in Colorado regardless because it will be useful information in the future. Since this thread isn't about sponsorship, I won't go into that here. 

We've purchased travel insurance for him before and it was quite easy. I imagine paying for a month or two of that to tie us over, while having access to enough funds to appease the Embassy folks/cover initial dr visits and what not in the US seems to be the best plan of action. That hardly seems like an impossible task...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Please read the fine print on travel medical insurance policies, though. Many/most of them have big exclusions. Regardless, I do not recommend delaying proper medical insurance coverage in the U.S. Please get him properly covered as quickly as possible, ideally from the day he lands in the U.S.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

That's the plan, but I am aware of how things in the US can take weeks to get established through no fault of our own. You know what they say about the best laid plans and all. At least I'm planning on having a good year or so to save up for everything which definitely helps. It really isn't ideal with me being in the UK with him and therefore unable to gain a US income, but it's not as if he could pick up and come over with me for a few months either. I'll just continue to save up while I'm here.

I've flirted with the idea of having him come over with me to the US on ESTA for a month for a visit, but the last thing I want is to get to the PEO and be turned around because they see a guy in a wheelchair and freak out. They give me a hard enough time when I come back from the UK, so we'll just have to see where we're at in a few months. I'm planning to DCF with London (I believe you can still do that there) so hopefully it won't be as long of a wait when we do finally decide to file.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

sarahincos said:


> Ultimately it is going to be a benefit to us to be able to live in either country without hassle. We are young, and settling in the UK may be the better option in the future. Again, just because it is difficult doesnt mean it shouldnt be done--just done carefully with much consideration.


You realise that _to be able to live in either country_ will mean you both having citizenship of either country.

You will need to have lived in the UK for 5 years before applying for naturalisation and your husband for three years in the US.

If you return to the US for any considerable time before you obtain your naturalisation, you risk starting the immigration process from scratch if you then decide to return to the UK.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes. I do realize that and that's the reason why I'm not starting the process of getting him to the US for at least 2 years because I'm waiting to get my citizenship here in the UK while we are here. I realize that a lot can change in two years, but we'll deal with that then. 

I only posted this as a means to wrap my mind around the current insurance situation in the US along with the immigration process so that I can have a plan of what we need and how much we need to save over the next couple years so that we are in a good place and know what we're doing when the time comes. I realize ours is a long and complicated story (like so many here) but it will be worth it in the end to not have to play the visa waiting game in the future if we wish to travel or he needs specialized healthcare, ect ect. 

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

sarahincos said:


> Yes. I do realize that and that's the reason why I'm not starting the process of getting him to the US for at least 2 years because I'm waiting to get my citizenship here in the UK while we are here. I realize that a lot can change in two years, but we'll deal with that then.
> 
> I only posted this as a means to wrap my mind around the current insurance situation in the US along with the immigration process so that I can have a plan of what we need and how much we need to save over the next couple years so that we are in a good place and know what we're doing when the time comes. I realize ours is a long and complicated story (like so many here) but it will be worth it in the end to not have to play the visa waiting game in the future if we wish to travel or he needs specialized healthcare, ect ect.
> 
> Thank you all for your input.


Maybe I've misread your postings, but I thought you arrived in the UK in May of this year...... therefore you won't be eligible for naturalisation until you have been resident in the UK for 5 years.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Crawford, spouses of U.K. citizens only have to wait 3 years to naturalize. Starting the U.S. process in about 2 years is well timed. The original poster is correct.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Crawford, spouses of U.K. citizens only have to wait 3 years to naturalize. Starting the U.S. process in about 2 years is well timed. The original poster is correct.


Have I misunderstood the requirements for naturalisation for new immigrants to the UK?

I thought that since July 2012, people entering the UK on a spouse visa (as the poster did in May 2014) had to complete 5 years of residency before they were eligible for ILR (due to immigration controls) and only then could they apply for naturalisation.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That's true, but there are two discretionary exceptions granted in British law. The first is for early ILR, and the second is to waive the ILR requirement upon application for naturalisation. In the original poster's circumstances, with a British husband requiring significant ongoing care, early ILR is likely to be granted and, failing that, an ILR waiver is likely to be granted. There's no guarantee of that, but she would be the "textbook case" for either waiver.

The original poster's mileage may vary, but, to net it out, 3 years would not be surprising in her circumstances.

There's an important policy reason why these exceptions exist, and it's for precisely this sort of situation. _Of course_ the British government would be very happy if their disabled citizen with cerebral palsy has a loving, caregiving partner for life. Again, no guarantees, but I think she'll find she'll easily obtain one or the other waiver. (Perhaps she already has obtained early ILR.)


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Indeed. Thank you.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

BBCWatcher said:


> Please get him properly covered as quickly as possible, ideally from the day he lands in the U.S.


I want to elaborate on this point, because there are a variety of reasons why travel medical insurance (even if obtainable) is not sufficient.

First, starting with tax year 2014 there are potential tax penalties if you reside in the U.S. and do not have adequate medical insurance coverage. Travel medical insurance is not adequate to avoid the tax penalties. You must have PPACA-compliant insurance coverage. You do have a bit of time to get properly covered to avoid the tax penalties, sometimes the tax penalties are waived (in certain exceptional circumstances), and sometimes the tax penalties aren't very much. Even so, I don't recommend paying tax penalties that are easily avoidable.

Second, travel medical insurance is geared toward emergency coverage only and, usually, with medical repatriation when a patient is stable enough for transport. If you're moving to the U.S. then you probably don't want your husband to be flown back to the U.K. if he has an emergency and is then stable enough for transport. (Though that'd be better than some alternatives, but it's obviously not ideal.)

Third, travel medical insurance almost always has a cap in benefits. If the emergency is serious enough that cap could be breached, and it doesn't necessarily have to be very serious at all in the U.S. PPACA-compliant insurance has no caps.

Fourth, if you don't enroll in a PPACA-compliant policy during the limited enrollment window available (60 days I think) after moving to the U.S. you then have to wait until the next open enrollment period. That could be many months later. It's best not to test that enrollment deadline by cutting it too close.

Fifth, travel medical insurance policies typically have exceptions and exclusions that are gigantic and often well hidden in fine print. You may think you're covered without being covered. PPACA-compliant polices are quality controlled and have reasonably clear disclosures.

Sixth, travel medical insurance policies often cover expenses after the fact (if they do), meaning you have to pay medical providers out of pocket until reimbursed. PPACA-compliant policies pay providers directly in the U.S., though obviously it's a good idea to obtain care from medical providers that are part of the policy's network, not outside their network.

There are some other factors, but those are some important ones.

Fortunately it's not going to be hard to get him enrolled in a PPACA-compliant policy through the health insurance exchange. Yes, that most probably can be done with an effective coverage date on the day he steps foot in the U.S. if you have everything well in order and have done your homework. I'm not aware of any health insurance exchange that, for example, has a requirement that a newly covered individually physically appear anywhere in particular to enroll.

Anyway, that's the background for my advice, and it really is good advice. Get him covered the right way as soon as you can if/when you move to the U.S.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

You answered one of my questions in that post which was about the enrollment window. I have no desire to rely on travel insurance whatsoever, so I will definitely get him covered. It seems like it isn't a huge issue for new immigrants to get coverage in the marketplace and that was generally my fear--that you'd have to wait weeks for paperwork to be processed. I don't have a great understanding of what happens after he would enter the US and turn in his paperwork at the POE. I'm imagining weeks for an appointment and long waits at the Social Security office to get him a SSN and whatever else he'd need at that point, unless that's all filed and done at the border?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Crawford, spouses of U.K. citizens only have to wait 3 years to naturalize. Starting the U.S. process in about 2 years is well timed. The original poster is correct.


So your very pointed statement above is not accurate, and that under normal circumstances a foreign spouse, obtaining a spouse visa for the UK after June 2012, would obtain ILR at 5 years and would then be able to naturalise.

In unusual circumstances (which you think this poster has) it MAY be possible to reduce this to 3 years. No guarantee though.

I would be interested to read about this discretionary ruling - do you have a link to it?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Love, it's pretty straightforward. 

https://www.gov.uk/becoming-a-british-citizen/if-your-spouse-is-a-british-citizen

Besides, this is the US Expat thread isn't it?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

sarahincos said:


> Love, it's pretty straightforward.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/becoming-a-british-citizen/if-your-spouse-is-a-british-citizen
> 
> Besides, this is the US Expat thread isn't it?


I'm sorry, but your link does not disprove my original point that YOU entering the UK in May 2014 with a spouse visa will be eligible for naturalisation after 5 years - UNLESS you get some special dispensation for early ILR.

The important line in your link is _you have no immigration time restrictions_

You DO have immigration restrictions - you are on a conditional visa for 2.5 years and then (UNLESS you obtain the dispensation) you will obtain a visa for a further 2.5 years at which time you will apply for ILR and then naturalisation.

The following is from an Immigration Firm website:

_Spouses of British citizens: foreign spouses need to spend 3 years in the UK (not 5 years) and to have an ILR. There is no need to wait for 1 year after an ILR. There are still rules on absences and criminal offences/civil penalties etc. For those issued a first Spouse/Partner/Fiancee visa after 9 July 2012 waiting time will be 5 years because spouses/partners will be getting an ILR only after 5 years in the UK (not after 2 years as it used to be).

_

So you may very well get early ILR but my original point is still valid - "love"


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's Sarah's life and circumstances, not anybody else's. She'll be applying for one or both of the waivers available, and in my opinion she's highly likely to be granted a waiver. Sarah, if you could let us know how it goes, that'd be great.

From what I've read elsewhere a recently arrived immigrant can get a Social Security number very quickly if he/she stops by a Social Security Administration office. I've seen reports that legal immigrants are getting numbers that way if they stop by only 5 to 7 days after arrival. It takes longer if you sit back and wait for an SSN card to be sent in the mail (after checking the box on the immigrant visa form), and sometimes that doesn't work at all.

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the exchange/medical insurance carrier might give you 30 days (or longer) to update them with a SSN once he has one. In other words, they might let him enroll without an SSN as long as he provides his new SSN as soon as he gets it, within that short grace period. Like I said, I'm not 100% sure it always works that way, but that's been my limited experience. This happens all the time in another situation: newborns. Obviously newborns don't have SSNs the day they're delivered. But medical insurance carriers can pick them up right away, and they give the parents some time to get SSNs for their new children.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SS# - It can be applied for with the Green Card package. Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not. Rule of thumb when applying after activation - allow at least two week for applicant's legal status to be updated before applying. It should then be issued within a month but things can go wrong.

Newborns - SS# can be applied for when requesting birth certificates; it is a somewhat involved process afterwards. At what point an insurance carrier asks for a child's SS# I do not know. I have also never seen a law on the books requiring SS# for medical coverage.

UK waivers - Joppa in the UK Forum is extremely versed in UK immigration. As OP pointed out that this is a US Forum she may want to take it there.

Who knows what will be applicable in 2-3 years?


----------

